# guten tag!



## Nummi (Jan 28, 2002)

Hey DeezNutz.  Lets chat.  Where can I get 50 chocolate elephants?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 28, 2002)

Where are you DeezNutz?!?!?!??!?! LETS CHAT!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 28, 2002)

where art thou NUT STAIN ?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 29, 2002)

what r u mummbling about ?


----------



## Nummi (Jan 29, 2002)

Sorry Sir.


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 29, 2002)

Move it along. There's nothing to see here.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

Yes indeedy....
just a couple of mac users


----------



## Nummi (Jan 30, 2002)

what should I get my girlfriend for V-Day?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

your undying love 

I have never in my life given a girl a V-day gift...it's too fake and commercial, and teh fact that everyone else gives that day makes it even worse.


I prefer my gifts to be spontaneous, personalized and from the heart 


Admiral


----------



## Matrix Agent (Jan 30, 2002)

I can see your placard right now

     Admiral AK
"The Ladies Man"


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 30, 2002)

if you only knew....


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

"your undying love"   that is good... but she already gets that   I was going to buy tickets for Beauty and the Beast (musical, she likes that movie), I had my parent's credit card out, ready to go.  Then I saw the price: $65 a person.  SONUVABEECH!


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

I need a job


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

"I need a job"   DAMN!  I NEED A JOB!  Boooohooo... oh wait... this makes me feel all better:


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 31, 2002)

lol stop complaining (step 1)
get a newspaper or walk through the city looking for "help wanted" signs (step 2)
get job (step 3)


----------



## Nummi (Jan 31, 2002)

I sent in some applications.  they said: "take a hike", "get lost", "why don't you go outside and play hide and go fuck yourself".  I recorded that... if you want to hear it.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

It;s ok DeezNuts, you will find someone, someday.  You are just jealous that I have found someone that makes happy. And I make her happy(ihope 
My goal is not to get "laid".

Fish... does not smell like fish.

Nummi returns the volley.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

if I thought she was a slut... I would not be going out with her.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

Well... she does have lesbian exp. with "Mo".  JK

Guys... are you really going to listen to someone whose name is "DeezNutz" 

??????
?????
????
???
??
?
??
???
????
?????
??????


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

You see what I am talking about.  You sicko!  the other day... he turned something so gentle and beautiful as 2 Dolfins into something sick!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

If you were anybody else... I would kill you.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 1, 2002)

I am going to report you to the admin you motha fucka. I am gunna bust a cap in yo ass.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

you sick motha


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

I do *not.* think I am the king of anything.  Where the fukc  did you get that idea? I have no self-esteem at all.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *Ladies and Gentlemen...  May I introduce you to a boy who thinks he is the king of all that is good and holy in the world.  A boy who couldnt get laid if he paid someone.  And the Top Dog of the Dumbass realm!
> *


*


 whoa there tonto...


  this is coming from a guy whose name is "DeezNutz", and his message under his name is "pain in the ass".*


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

good lord ...what is wrong with you two ?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 4, 2002)

"HUH? Did you ever consider that maybe you are the one who is wrong. We are sane. MUUUHHHAAAHAHAHA!"


  very good Nut stain.  We are the only sane ppl here.  Everyone else in the world is crazy.  how can they prove that wrong?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 4, 2002)

that diabolical laughter doesnt bode well for your claims of sanity


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 5, 2002)

hmmm... you wouldnt happen to be from teh bible belt ?  hehehehe


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

it is good to be crazy.  I bet all great people are crazy some how.  I bet Einstein was crazy.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

that was the plan you peice of rancid monkey meat.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

go smoke some cock.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 5, 2002)

"you stupid wad of douche baggage"


 not too bad yourself there dick.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

Guys cool it!
If you wish to exchange profanity do it in the cuss thread, whether it's serious or non serious.

If it is serious profanity I suggest you take it outside and cool it down!



Admiral


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

hey... we do use the cus thread   who really cares?  no one uses windoze CE !


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

shhhhhh!  he will come in here and spank you.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

Fun is fun, but sometimes you have to be serious!

It doesnt matter if the CE forum is used as often as the off-topic ones.  If you want to talk off topic go to all things non technical.

Trying to keep things on topic, even if I dont moderate 


Admiral


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

in that case some moderator can move this thread to an "off topic" forum 


Just keep it clean if you wish to continue what you are doing now in this thread.



Admiral


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

no one gives a poopey bout the CE windoze.  let him take away our fun.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

The U.S. is.  Some people on this forum do not live in the US.  TOO BAD!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

they give your wang paper cuts.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

we all live in a prison.  Society


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

and who says that? Nummi ?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

we live in a free country, remember?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

You have a gun in your house... it is only a 22 right? that might hurt a little bit.  you would die after about, 20 rounds.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

use buckshot... cause... here comes Ken.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

he is signing up as we chat!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

Go to sleep... go to sleep my little darling...

YEAH KEN... thanks for messing up the school server thing for us!


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

how do I "get bent" ? what does that mean?


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

would I have to wear a cast? or kast... how ever you spell that.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by deez_nuts _
> *Why no silly.  That little thing? You wouldnt even feel it. *




oh good... I was just checking.


----------



## Nummi (Feb 6, 2002)

I do not have balls... I have testicles.


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 6, 2002)

fourth time....
STOP THIS!
and seriously watch your language.

Go on an IRC server, make your own room and you can do it in real time!  This is really imature!



Admiral


----------



## Nummi (Feb 8, 2002)

boo hoo booooo hoo hoo.  I am soooo sorry.  Have fun with the windows CE forum.

"This is really imature!"


  thank you


----------



## googolplex (Feb 11, 2002)

interesting thread... isn't this what the cus thread is for?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 11, 2002)

well the cuss thread is more lighter, this seemed serious and it was really childish


----------



## googolplex (Feb 11, 2002)

the cus thread is just funny and is a joke... if this here is serious then it shouldn't be going on.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

ok guys   lets talk about Windoze CE then... It is my favorite OS... even though I have never used.  Cause I know microsoft makes great stuff, all the time.  I have heard soooo many good things about it from the forum.


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 14, 2002)

You better watch yourself. You knowed what happin the las' 'ime.  But on the slim chance you are serious... do you even know what "windows CE" is?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 16, 2002)

Windows CE is an OS for PDA's.  Is that good enough?


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 19, 2002)

Maybe the windows CE forum will live again ?


http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=13576


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 19, 2002)

No we were yelled at once... lets see how long we can go without being kicked off this time.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 21, 2002)

hehehe... we have to be "adults" here LTM.  So lets act like adults.  Lets talk about windows CE !


----------



## Lessthanmighty (Feb 22, 2002)

Sure... we can do that.... I think.

I believe that Windowz CE is a operating CE for a PDA.  I have never actually used one, seen one, or talked to anyone who has one.  Maybe they dont exsist.  Maybe its a fictional invention to throw us off.  Never mind... I have no clue what it is.  Anyone want to help me out.  I am thirtsty for knowledge.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 22, 2002)

wait... didn't we see a picture of CE in that science magazine you get?


----------

